# My Gaggia G106/La Pavoni Professional leaking from group head whilst heating up



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

As per above - looking for some advice.

Whilst warming up my G106 (identical to a La Pavoni Professional) leaks from the group head. I'm thinking it's a seal that's gone, could someone shed some light on the issue for me?


----------

